# dini eğitim / din eğitimi



## FlyingBird

What is difference between dini eğitim and din eğitimi?

How do you say school subject religious education in turkish?


----------



## Euphoria.

To me, "dini eğitim" and "din eğitimi" are the same. For school subject, it is "Din Kültürü ve Ahlak Bilgisi".


----------



## Rallino

Semantically, I have nothing to add to what Euphoria said, but in terms of spelling:

Dini = His/Her religion
Dinî = Religious.

Few people make this difference, but it's an important detail that helps read and understand the text faster and easier.


----------



## ancalimon

Don't you think:


Dini eğitim: Education based on religion (to educate someone according to religious rules)

Din eğitimi: Education of religion (to educate someone about religion)


----------



## Euphoria.

ancalimon said:


> Don't you think:
> 
> Dini eğitim: Education based on religion (to educate someone according to religious rules)



I would say "Dine dayalı/dinsel eğitim" when referring to education based on religion.


----------



## Rallino

Euphoria. said:


> I would say "Dine dayalı/dinsel eğitim" when referring to education based on religion.


Technically _dinî _and _dinsel_ have the same meaning, don't they? One has an Arabic suffix, the other has Indo-European.


----------



## ancalimon

dindar: religious
dini: related with religion.

dini evlilik: marriage according to religious rules
dini kurallar: rules related with religion.

dini eğitim: education according to religious rules, customs...

So when I hear "dini eğitim", the picture I see on my mind is this:

Girls and boys are separated. They wear conservative clothes. They sit on the ground and read Arabic and deny evolution and talk about how humans were beamed on Earth from Heaven. Everybody must be a Muslim or at least act like one otherwise he is in trouble.


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

dini eğitim: "dini" is an adjective here. Therefore we do not need an "i" at the end of "eğitim". The translation would be like "religious education" / "religious teaching"
din eğitimi: "din" is a noun here. Therefore we need an "i" at the end of "eğitim". The translation would be like "religion education" / "religion teaching"


----------

